
Sensorwake: Olfactory Alarm Clock - dsr12
https://sensorwake.com/
======
aab0
Kind of suspicious. None of the media articles mentions anyone who's actually
_used_ it, and even the original Kickstarter backers have yet to get and try
it out: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/222459303/sensorwake-
wa...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/222459303/sensorwake-wake-up-
happy-with-the-smell-based-alar/comments) ScienceAlert also mentions that two
earlier sleep studies found that various scents hardly worked to wake people
up: [http://www.sciencealert.com/this-scent-producing-alarm-
clock...](http://www.sciencealert.com/this-scent-producing-alarm-clock-wakes-
you-up-with-the-smell-of-coffee-and-croissants)

------
whamlastxmas
>The perfume molecules detach and are transported by the air flow from the
capsule (dry-air diffusion); a process without heating, keeping the molecules
unchanged.

Seriously? It's a fan that blows air through a piece of paper with perfume
sprayed on it.

The product is cool but this marketing is such garbage. And $110 plus $6/month
is a bit steep for something that's about $5 in parts.

------
sushid
I was under the impression that olfactory cues are not reliable for waking up
someone [1]. People in fires with broken fire alarms often won't wake until
the flames and smoke are close/severe enough to harm them, way past the point
of being able to smell a bit of smoke.

[1]
[http://www.vinparleur.net/IMG/pdf/Why_odor_alarms_will_not_w...](http://www.vinparleur.net/IMG/pdf/Why_odor_alarms_will_not_work_for_humans.pdf)

~~~
jshevek
I think it's more common for business leaders to ask themselves "can we
convince people to buy this?" than it is to ask "is the science totally sound
on this?"

I agree with you, I was under the impression that smells are not effective at
waking people up. However I've known many people to claim anecdotally that the
smell of coffee or bacon are effective for this purpose. Maybe this varies
greatly with the person, the smell, and their previous experiences.

------
orkaa
So no waking up when you have a cold?

~~~
ffggvv
No waking up when you're deaf?

EDIT: but seriously how do deaf people wake up?

~~~
nacs
> but seriously how do deaf people wake up?

A vibrating wrist band (like [https://www.amazon.com/Silent-Vibrating-
Personal-Alarm-Shake...](https://www.amazon.com/Silent-Vibrating-Personal-
Alarm-Shake-N-Wake/dp/B0027A573Q) ) ?

------
jpalomaki
If you use this for some time, maybe your brain starts to associate the scent
with the upcoming wake up.

~~~
dacohenii
That happened to me after using one of those automatic coffee makers for
several months. Then again, maybe there's more to it than Pavlov might
suggest.

------
JeffreyKaine
Obviously missing a bacon scent.

